# Aggressive Pet Pigeon.



## toniandtoaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I adopted Toaster about two years back when my father brought him back from work. He had fallen out of his nest, and a few employees were shaking him around in a box trying to kill him as a joke.
So I took him in, searched the internet for any details I would need to know and thought he had no chance of living, but now he's a little over two years old and very aggressive. I never treated him badly. I took very good care of him. He's a very clean, loud, healthy pigeon, and very protective of me. He's also very smart.

He's a very strange pigeon. He doesn't like the outside at all. I let him out every day, and he just sits at the window waiting to be let in. He gets upset when he sees me getting ready to go out, and yet when I go to give him affection he bites my hand.
He also humps things, and his actions is the reason I call him a him.

He's smart, and knows not to touch my face, but attacks hands and feet. He bites, hard. He gives gentle kisses, so I think he just wants to play when he bites, but I avoid playing rough with him.

I just don't know how to make him stop biting. I can't punish him by putting him in the cage, because it doesn't work. If anything it upsets him more.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Toni, and welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Your pigeon sounds very normal as far a pet pigeon is concerned.

They will "attack" your extended body parts as I have heard they see them as a different appendage than you. He feels comfortable with you, otherwise he would flee as a wild feral pigeon would.

Just love him for who he is!

I have 8 pet pigeons, and some of them just "bite me to death".


----------



## toniandtoaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Victor said:


> Hello Toni, and welcome to Pigeon Talk.
> 
> Your pigeon sounds very normal as far a pet pigeon is concerned.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that actually makes me a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Victor and I would like to add that I think it would be best not to leave him outside. A lone Pigeon is very vulnerable to a predator attack. Since he has been raised by you, he probably isn't very predator savvy.
A while back, we had a member post that a Hawk nabbed her Pigeon right off her shoulder and carried it off. She was heartbroken. Most folks don't realize.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I invite you to read "Tooter Missing in Action" sometime...when you get a chance. Been there.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this pigeon from the hands of ill intentions. He sounds like a wonderful character, and he is just being a normal pigeon.

You might even think about adopting another pigeon to keep him company as pigeons are definitely very social creatures and live together in groups.


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*I noticed that!!*

I have a pigeon that I got the same way as you.Jerry doesnt bite me,YET,but he doesnt like to be loved and hugged like he did when he was a baby.I thought he was just spoiled ,very helpful post!!! Thanks!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL Toni!! Your posting really made me laugh! Toaster sounds SOOOO much like my Mr. Squeaks!

UNLESS he is in "mate" mode, he isn't intrested in having me "lovin'" him! That's a fine thank you after I saved his life!

Squeaks had to have one wing partially amputated and cannot fly. He is an earthbound pij and rules (_(literally)_ me and three cats! He is a tyrant pij! 

If you have a few moments, I posted his story in the *Stories* section under "Pigeon Daily." Just click on page 5 and scroll down to "Mr. Squeaks: A Pigeon's Tale or How To Live With Fur and Feathers." There is a Part I and II.

Some pigeons are "love doves" and others try your patience. However, like Toaster, Squeaks is his own pij and quite a character! 

If Toaster ever views you as his mate, you can get him a "nest" basket/bowl and a dummy egg. I give Squeaks lots of shredded paper, which he uses to line his nest. In "daddy" mode, he will sit for hours and protect his nest against all comers! 

Getting a mate for Toaster can be a great idea. There are enough wonderful ones needing homes that I'm sure you could find the perfect mate. 

I, for one, will sure be looking forward to future updates from you and Toaster!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Toni, thanks for giving Toaster a home and obviously unconditional love!! This sounds very typical of pigeons. They do play "rough" when they're older, sometimes when they are six months old it begins, sometimes later. They do seem to see hands as "other birds", whereas your face is part of "you" and he knows "you" (if that makes any sense lol). If he doesn't like being outside, it's probably best to keep him in, especially since he is so vulnerable to hawks and such outside. Also, try giving him some stuffed toys, a koosh ball, tennis balls, etc., and see what he likes (ahem, you'll know he "likes" it if he's lovin' it up hehe). He will also probably transfer some of his aggression to his toys, as many pigeons do. Good luck!


----------



## toniandtoaster (Sep 14, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> ROFL Toni!! Your posting really made me laugh! Toaster sounds SOOOO much like my Mr. Squeaks!
> 
> UNLESS he is in "mate" mode, he isn't intrested in having me "lovin'" him! That's a fine thank you after I saved his life!
> 
> ...


Well, that was a bit of a problem. Before I moved into a new enviroment, he would carry scraps and trash under the bed. I had to crawl underneath to clean it out. I felt terrible for doing it, but I had no idea how to stop him. He would even try to steal my iPod headphones and Wii sensor bar for his little creation.


----------



## toniandtoaster (Sep 14, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Hi Toni, thanks for giving Toaster a home and obviously unconditional love!! This sounds very typical of pigeons. They do play "rough" when they're older, sometimes when they are six months old it begins, sometimes later. They do seem to see hands as "other birds", whereas your face is part of "you" and he knows "you" (if that makes any sense lol). If he doesn't like being outside, it's probably best to keep him in, especially since he is so vulnerable to hawks and such outside. Also, try giving him some stuffed toys, a koosh ball, tennis balls, etc., and see what he likes (ahem, you'll know he "likes" it if he's lovin' it up hehe). He will also probably transfer some of his aggression to his toys, as many pigeons do. Good luck!


Well he definately tore apart my slippers, especially when they were on my feet. haha.


----------



## toniandtoaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Also, where would I be able to adopt another pigeon?
I wouldn't do it until I was settled, and able to make an aviary or give them their own bedroom. Besides, Toaster is a handful himself. I don't know how anyone can take care of 8!
And if he is for sure male, should I avoid another male? Would they fight?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't know what other members will say, but males CAN be aggressive toward each other...VERY!

In your case, I would definitely suggest a HEN...

Squeaks never did take things to make a nest. He had a nest basket with a towel in it and a wooden dummy egg. Just for kicks one day, I put a bunch of shredded paper next to his nest. Next time I looked they were all GONE! They all ended up UNDER him, nicely arranged to his satisfaction. 

I love to watch him and he will usually use all I can give him! He ends up with a LOT of paper! When he goes into mate mode, I throw away all the old paper and start over for the next round!

BTW, he has a hanging bell in his home and loves to take his aggressions out on it...not to mention bugging me in the early hours to GET UP and ABOUT! The cats, I think, egg him on because they want me to get up and FEED them too! *SIGH*   

Never dull with fur and feathers!!  

Shi & Squeaks

I'm SURE there be other along to offer HENS...


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I think all male pigeons (maybe all pigeons) have their bad attitude days or moments.

I know Beautiful has his moments. One moment he is all loving and wonderful, and the next  BAM! he pecks. Then the cooing and dancing starts with MORE pecking and grabbing at my hand. He also pulls my hand!

Pretty Lady, has wing slapped since I got him/her. I can stand by the cage, and it'll wing slap, and growl. As soon as I let it out it's fine. If I put my hand in the cage and if it is in there, then it will grab/peck at my hand and MORE wing slaps. In the next moment it is fine and wants my attention . It of course coos and dances too.

I don't actually think that is agressive though. I just think it is them being pigeons.

NOW, The newer one (I think male) is way more aggressive. Yep, he is scary  . He is even agressive with the other pigeons. He seems to go after Beautiful and Pretty Lady all the time. 

AND He charges after you! He is also my biggest pigeon, so that might affect on how I view him. I think he knows that he can push me a bit, because of the way I see him. I'm not giving up though. I'm only feeding by hand, and I am hoping he'll get better with the other pigeons with time.

Have you thought about getting a g/f, wife/mate for yours?? It may help...

-Hilly


----------

